# Common Aquarium Plant Reference



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

To help with identifying plants for those new to the hobby or new to a planted tank, can we post photos of our plants with names? Don't be afraid to post one that's already been mentioned, as plants can look vastly different in various conditions. If this gets a good response maybe we can sticky it. 

Thanks!!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Place holder!  Nice idea.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Could the names include the common one too? I for one just don't remember the "fancy" names. I have a hard enough time with human names.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Of course!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

A water plant table accumulate. With image and valid names, trivial names. Good idea.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Summer said:


> To help with identifying plants for those new to the hobby or new to a planted tank, can we post photos of our plants with names? Don't be afraid to post one that's already been mentioned, as plants can look vastly different in various conditions. If this gets a good response maybe we can sticky it.
> 
> Thanks!!


We do the job properly.
When does it start?
Who makes the thread? (I not, I've got 2 left hands.)
But I suggest. we do first a pool for everything we have.
Since we can choose the best. And again discuss the name. (Different opinions.)
Then combine them together to an alphabetical table.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Arthur7 said:


> We do the job properly.
> When does it start?
> Who makes the thread? (I not, I've got 2 left hands.)
> But I suggest. we do first a pool for everything we have.
> ...


Sounds like a good idea


----------

